# CANON 350D with 50 mm/f2.5 Macro lens



## AQUASAUR

*Hello, Nico and everybody!*
Best regards from Bulgaria&#8230;!!
So many times I was a step closer to begin posting something&#8230;
But now I got a reason to make a boast of&#8230;that's my new lens: *Canon 50 mm/f2.5 Macro*
The first 5 photos of my Rainbow fishes, I was made with kit lens of my CANON 350D:














































All other are made with those macro lens:



















I was trying also, to do my first "close up" shots&#8230;They are still not perfect&#8230;but the best of my, I hope, are yet to come&#8230;





































Below are some other of my Rainbows:

*1. M.Boesemani*










*2. M.Affinis female*










*3. M.Lacustris*










*4. M.Trifasciata*










*5. M.Herbertaxelrodi*


----------



## pineapple

Lovely photos. Inspiring. I am planning to buy a Canon 100mm EF, but the price is fairly high. The 50mm looks like a worthy option. Your certainly took some nice shots with it.


----------



## Gomer

Exactly what pinapple said!
however, I still may spring for the 100mm 

Any chance to get a full crop of one of those photos?


----------



## pineapple

The Sigma 105mm DG Macro seems to take some good shots too and is a little cheaper than the Canon. The 100mm would also be useful for portrait shots and general use, so it could serve a dual function, therefore value for money (eventually).


----------



## NE

Great pictures, very nice, do you use any flash (buildt in / external)?

I have the Sigma 105 macro lens, and it is great except the focusing time (if you use AF), today i would go for the Canon 100 Macro with USM, it costs a bit more but it is really fast at focusing and the feeing of it is quit a difference.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for comments.
Yes, Canon 50 mm/f2.5 Macro is not really fast at focusing&#8230; 
I'm curious to see any photos with Canon 100 Macro&#8230; especially of fishes like these &#8230;:idea: 
For more of the shots I used the camera's flash, for some of them - the tank lightning:



















As You see - there is 5 luminescent T5 Silvanya "Gro lux".(It seems also one of the UV sterilizators)

Gomer, I still not accustomed to those lens and the fishes fill up all the frame&#8230;
Because of that the cropping is almost unnecessary&#8230;

Now, my next target is definitely a neat flash setup&#8230;
I will be glad to hear any recommendation about that&#8230;:idea: [smilie=q:


----------



## NE

I borrowed a canon 100mm Macro USM for a week and i really liked it but at that time i didnt take any pictures of fishes, but i think i still am able to borrow it again.


----------



## fishfry

Does the 50mm macro in Europe cost about the same as the 100mm macro in the US?? I have also heard good things about the sigma as an alternative to the canon lens.

great shots!


----------



## NE

In Sweden the 50macro is about 370USD and the 100macro is about 740USD, But if i buy it from Germany instead i thing i could cut some cost.

I normally use the sigma and the picture quality is great but as i stated above i think the focusing is to slow and also the build quality is a bit so so.
The price for sigma 105macro is about 510USD.


----------



## dido9

You can buy it new from eBay - EF 100 f2.8 macro for about $500.
EF 50 CM can also be found on a bargain price for about $200.

EF 100 is a razor-sharp lens, a close perfomer to the top macro lens in Canon's range - EF 180 f3.5L.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Finally, I made enough shots of all my Rainbows and hope to finish soon that tread&#8230; 
Now will continue with few close up :





































There are also too many other, but from All, that Boesemani close up is my favorite:


----------



## niko

I don't look at too many fish photos but these here, both sets, are amazing.

Aquasaur started taking pictures for the first time last September and he has worked very hard to achieve what we see here. I'm not entirely convinced that the excellent lens and the good camera body are the main reason of his fast progress. 

Dedication and a lot of work make a difference. I know only a few people that could duplicate Aquasaur's pictures.

I know that is not the last that we will see by him. He owns a pet fish store in Sofia, Bulgaria and has access to a lot of different species of fish. I even suggested to him to think of publishing a cofee-table book of fish photographs because his pictures are perfected so much.

Way to go Aquasaur and keep the pictures coming!!!

--Nikolay


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Niko , I am proud to hear such a nice words from you&#8230;!
Let these 3 "combat" shots are especially for you:


----------



## detlef

Hi Aquasaur,

your shots are really fantastic. You have a very good feeling for composition and lighting. 

One question I'd like to ask you. You said some pics were taken with flash while for some others you were only using the tank tubes. Which flash are you using on the Canon and where and how do you angle the flash towards the fish? I'm asking this since I don't notice any shadows or light bouncing back from the glas into the lense.

Thank you,
Detlef


----------



## jeff63851

Beatuful pictures! I plan to get an digital SLR someday....


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for the comments, once again!

Now, continue with other my Australians - *Iriatherina Werneri*
It was a big challenge for me to catch the details of all fish beauty - 
the golden dust on the edge of the scales, the red lipsticks line bellow on the tummy,
the changing "rainbows" shining of the body&#8230;,and that, so hard to focusing eye, of course&#8230;

So, what do you think&#8230;!?














































...............................
to detlef: Hi, Pal ! Yes, these pics with shadows and brighting colours are with 2 external flashes, situated above the tank...


----------



## detlef

Hi Aquasaur,

thanks for enlightenment on the flashes. You got it mate!
Pic #1 with the two Werneris is outstanding.

I really admire your patience for taking all those beautiful shots.

Поздрави от Кьолн!

Thank you,
Detlef


----------



## AQUASAUR

*(Здравей) Hi, detlef !* 
I'm very nice surprised from that typical Bulgarian greeting of you... 
Will be nice to know if you're Bulgarian too, or you had got some Bulgarian girlfriend in times gone&#8230; 
Let me know that, (may be in PM)! Then will be easier for me to explain you all about "my flashes technique"&#8230;







:idea:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Now, after *Ir. Werneri*, it was the harder part for me to take a good shot of my *M. Praecox*&#8230;
They are the fastest, the light-reflecting and the little ones in those thank of mine:










Sorry that photos are not still perfect, but that are my best attempts for now&#8230;: 
Will be glad to see any good pictures of yours of these fishes and comment how to shoot them right&#8230;


----------



## detlef

Hi Aquasaur,

I'll PM you.

Thanks,
Detlef


----------



## AQUASAUR

That are a few my old shots with Canon Kitlens, which I missed to share&#8230;
Sometimes it made good work too...


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, let me scare your mind again with another* "art-horror"* photo of my "evil" *Melanotaenia Splendida:*  










and that is how normally they look in my tank:


----------



## dstephens

The Threadfin rainbows were my first aqaurium fish and I still have a nice little clan bumping around in my 90 gallon planted. Awesome photos.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals
I need some help to identify correct this Rainbows specimens:
That one above, from my last photos post, I bought like *Melanotaenia Splendida&#8230;,*
But as I found this specimen in the Net, it seems more like *Glossolepis Multisquamatus...*
And also, this one below, must be Melanotaenia Ausrtalis&#8230;
What do you think!?


----------



## rishy21

Aquasaur, I have become a fan for your pictures ... this is a real hard work ... keep up the good work


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, after analyzing all opinions from some aquatic sites, that I received, about these ID, I think - the first ones are *Glossolepis Multisquamatus*. 
That is how the males become changing colors when spreading fins&#8230;



















And the seconds are *Melanotaenia Splendida Australis*, anyhow they look like Trifasciata...



















Will be glad to hear any other suggestion about that ID...!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, It was a much disputes in one site about ID of that Rainbow's specimen&#8230;!???
I'm not sure still, is it *G.Multysquamatus* or some other kind of Rainbows&#8230;is it a Hybrid or not, 
but for me, it's not just a *"cheap, discolored, ugly Hybrid" *as some "Big Expert" call it
and I'm glad to have that fish in my Discus/Rainbows tanks! 
Will be curious to know, seeing next pictures, who will be disagree with me about his beauty&#8230;!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, continuing with some typical rainbows changing colors of *Melanotaenia Trifasciata:*





































May be the compares between this two close up of those male are significant:



















And that is a females close up, much modest in coloration than the males&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

That is a fragment of my other Discus/Rainbow tank.
As you see - there is just a free "plant jungle" and living place for growing fishes&#8230;










It's pleasure for me always, try to catch







this guys playing in the shadows
Using for backgroung some of the Discus&#8230;that harmony is pretty interesting&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

That is a few more shots of my* M.Lacustris* and *M.Affinis:*


----------



## Kelley

Your pictures are beautiful works of art! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals, can You guess - Who is that *"Raging Bull"*&#8230;


















I took this shots last night, when the "fury combat" between these two Guys increases to maximum&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

And another two present shots of my Melanotaenia Splendida Splendida:


----------



## AQUASAUR

The next Rainbow specimen is not grow up bigger like more others,
but its jewels body is quite expressive&#8230;









*Melanotaenia Papuae:*




























Here is a try to catch one macro fragment of these jewels beauty:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, everybody !
I got a fish-pathology question to you&#8230;
But first, let me share a few presents' shots of my *Glossolepis Incisus*
And their attractive playing in the shadows&#8230;and those pretty harmony with the Discus fishes:














































So, here is one of my handsome males. Since the last month, he had becoming very "fat", 
like his abdomen is pump up with the ear&#8230;
There is nothing wrong with his behaviour - eating well, swimming quickly, court the females, spreading fins and dominate over others males&#8230;
What do you think about&#8230;did anybody have a similar problem?
Could it be some kind of internal infection, which is dangerous for the rest of fish&#8230;?


----------



## Jimbo205

These are not the photographs of a hobbyist, but a professional. Wow!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Tanks, mate!

So, I see no suggestion about my problem fish...?
There are plentiful of symptoms and fish’s diseases, what I know from my long years experience,
but I have never seen anything like it in Rainbows before…keeping them since the last 20 years…!?
I isolate that male yet, but he doesn't like it much...looking very sad... 
He is really one of my favorite and handsome ones…would be a pity to lose him...:doubt:


----------



## ed seeley

I'm no expert, but it looks like it is probably a tumour. Hopefully it is benign and your fish may well keep going for a good while yet. If the tumour is somewhere more critical the fish may die as the tumour grows.
Not a lot you can do. Just keep it with the others and keep an eye on it.

It doesn't look right for dropsy as the swelling is so localised.


----------



## Jimbo205

Aquasaur, if I had the time; 
could I have your permission to save copies of your photos for my own personal use either on my computer as a screensaver OR 
possibly print them out for myself on photographic paper to either frame or put into a binder to flip through and admire? 

Jimbo205


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, Enjoy :-D


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, it was a looong time stalking&#8230;








but I was lucky to take a few more expressive shots of these little amazing Rainbow fishes, though:

*IRIATHERINA WERNERY*


----------



## Jessie

Beautiful, Hristo. Thanks for sharing, again.

The thing i love about threadfin rainbows is that they always appear larger than life in photos, when they are actually little spindly things


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, absolutelly right... 
Thank you, Jessie!

Here is another "Electric" combat of my young M. Preacox males:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, again! Continuing with my *Melanotaenia Parkinsoni*&#8230;
Actually, it wasn't so easy to shoot These fishes as I though&#8230;:-(
And the pictures had become always not so good as I like&#8230;
To catch Their unique charm, needs too many patient and attempts!
So, here They are looking, compares with the rest tank inhabitants:










And some combat shots&#8230;
The Young Guys:










The Dominant males:



















And one of the modest female:


----------



## joshua_pope2001

OMG..... Thats about all I can say. I keep primarily rainbowfish and have never been able to get great shots like this.... Color me very impressed!!!! Care to come and give me lessons? LOL JK


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Pals!
I just want to excite pleasurably you with a photo of these Little Lovely Fellows&#8230;








I got a dozen of Them and hope soon to have a chance and time to make more and better shots&#8230;









*Pseudomugil Gertrudae*


----------



## tfmcder

I know this is a slightly older thread, but it is worthy of a revival!

What captivating photos and fish! I don't know which is more impressive, the fish or the photography skills. Great job aquasaur!:clap2:


----------



## Gohitit

Zdravey! 

Hristo, your photos are wonderful and I'm your fan!


----------



## ghengis

You keep some beutiful fish, Hristo. I adore your camera work...

I too am a big fan of your work!


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Thank you, Pals!

So, after looong stalking&#8230; finally I made one good shot of these Blue eyes Fellow, though&#8230;*


----------



## aquanut

absolutely stunning photos, please share more!


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Hello, Everybody!
So, let me wish to all of you once again - MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

Here are some of my latest Rainbow fish shots!


----------



## Tex Guy

This is really excellent. I am just trying to get the hang of this. I am also taking pics in a tank with 5 T5 lights. I can't get anywhere near enough light to be able to get good stop action with the fish.

Could you please share your shooting stats as in f-stop and aperture and shutter speed?

I'm jealous.

tex guy


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Jake!
I had shooting using a bright tank lightning just for a short period, long time ago... 
For my present photo-equipment:









and usual settings - take a look at:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535
or better, at all special topics about aquatic-photography in APF...:idea:


----------



## Tex Guy

AQUASAUR said:


> Hi, Jake!
> I had shooting using a bright tank lightning just for a short period, long time ago...
> For my present photo-equipment: ....
> and usual settings - take a look at:
> http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535
> or better, at all special topics about aquatic-photography in APF...:idea:


Thanks very much. This is very good information.


----------



## Chantal W K

Wow, your pictures are amazing, impressive! O.O
Good work.

And you have a very nice equipment too, I have a Rebel 400D, but I`m trying to do something with the kit 18-55mm lens and a cheap close up +4 filter (-$$$  ). But the results with a good macro lens and external flashes are way too superior. 
If you want, check my pics here:
My pics

Keep up with your brilliant work!


----------



## Zapins

Just wanted to respond to the first few posts on page 1 of this thread regarding what macro lens to get. 

The canon 100mm macro lens is one of the best and sharpest lenses that cannon - or any other company out there - offers for macro. You simply can't go wrong with this lens.

I have been using mine for more than a year, and every photo is tack sharp. 

I would post a picture of my fish but the file is 7 mb, and resizing it just doesn't do the original picture justice. I also don't know of any good hosting sites that allow huge pictures.


----------



## down_shift

nice lens.. beautiful pics!! It tried to do the same with a 50mm f1.4 non macro and couldn't get any good close ups!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here's a new tank of mine, which I had start lately especially for collecting some Blue eyes Rainbow specimens...
It's very hard to notice in side the present two specimens of them yet  , but let me try with some snap shots: 









*Pseudomugil tenellus:*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Finally, one almost good shot of these little speedy Busters from tonight...

*Pseudomugil tenellus pair *









And as the other Pseudomugils specimen in this tank of mine are still not enough ripe for Photo-models...
I'll continuing with the other tank-mates - *Iriatherina Werneri*
The focus of that shot is not perfect, but the fish poses are very typical and expressive, though...
It looks like "three Planet orbiting around the Sun(the female)"


----------



## alcion

Wow, I can only say wow...


----------



## AQUASAUR

As my 50 mm Macro lens is very very slow for shooting These fast little fishes ...
I had borrow from a friend of mine his 100 mm and made some much better shots, though...








Here are some more typical Tenellus combats:


----------



## AQUASAUR

To get a good close up of these little faster Fellows is really hard...but may be I finally got one:










And here is one of the best quality shot of them I had make for now:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Sometime I like to experiment with some unusual and accidental shots...








Most of the pictures like that ones become not properly right - overburned or too darkened, unfocused,foggy...
but, there is sometime some special "effect", what gives me possibility to improvise and make a kind of ART experiment picture.
Here is the one what I mean...These two Tenellus males was playing for the 2-3 seconds exactly under water surface below my external Flash(situated above the tank)...after flashing - all around becomes very very shining and overburn, but the fishes bodies start to "burn" like playful "Amber Flames"...and their colors look very unique!
So, here is that Art attempt of mine...hope you'll like it?


----------



## AQUASAUR

*To All the Fans of the Rainbowfishes - HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is update with some of the others of my Blue eyes Rainbows:

*Pseudomugil furcatus*


----------



## supert

Very nice fish and pictures. Can you tell me where I can get any of the fish in the US?


----------



## Zapins

Some pet shops can special order them for you. If you are in the North East there is a shop called Puppy Center in Hartford Connecticut that has several species of rainbow like this. They can also probably order many more species for you. But it really depends where you live.


----------



## supert

Unfortunetly living in midwest, they do have the ablility to order these type of rainbow fish  to bad they dont have these online.


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with my Iriatherina Werneri:


----------



## Se7eN

Nice camera and nice pics.


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with my P. Furcatus:


----------



## AQUASAUR




----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of mine became the cover of the TFH October issue. 
For all the Rainbowfish fans - here is the link to download the photo in bigger resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T1012_1920.jpg


----------



## Anderson11

Wow this is reallty very nice this camera is looks like a high quality and heavy lens in this camera for the photography i an not used this camera even i am professional photographer but this camera have good lens as you describe the thread...


----------



## Shrimplett

Rainbowfish are just amazing little fish arent they! As usual your pics are spectacular!!!


----------

